# Cheap flights.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just found this on the Spanish board... but thought you might like to see it.
There is a fair amount of swearing so please don't watch if you are easily offended


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I just found this on the Spanish board... but thought you might like to see it.
> There is a fair amount of swearing so please don't watch if you are easily offended
> 
> YouTube - FASCINATING AIDA - Cheap Flights


Would pay good money to go and see them....they are brilliant.....did you watch some of the other ones


----------

